# Pilot/Flying J snow removal needed - TX, TN, KY



## VJTN38305 (Nov 8, 2021)

I have several Pilot/Flying J locations for snow removal this season in TX, TN, and KY - if interested, please email [email protected]


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Welcome to plowsite :waving:


----------



## Ice-sage (Nov 9, 2017)

Post the contract and pricing of your offer per location and you might get more eyeballs on your request. 

If you want Valerie, I'll post my offer here for you.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

VJTN38305 said:


> I have several Pilot/Flying J locations for snow removal this season in TX, TN, and KY - if interested, please email [email protected]


At most of the truck stops, don't you just compact the snow with trucks?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

1olddogtwo said:


> At most of the truck stops, don't you just compact the snow with trucks?


The local pilot plows their own lot and are horrible at that...might as well let the trucks pack it down


----------

